# Spouse visa - "Genuine and subsisting relationship" document requirements



## mlewns (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi all,

I am soon to begin my application for a spousal visa through the VAF4A online form. 

In "documents required" it lists "evidence you have met."

In "can you apply", it says you have to show evidence that your relationship is genuine and subsisting.

However, nowhere I have found on the UKBA website shows ANYTHING specific about these documents.

*Can someone direct me to a legitimate/reliable source for this info? Preferably something official like UKBA.* Or also just let me know the new 2013 requirements?

I imagine it'd include: letters, emails, photos, used plane tickets, etc, but I don't know how much is too little or too much.

I've had a student visa refused before because of documents required, so I want to be thorough with this.

Thank you!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is no official list because everyone's situation is different. You have to decide what evidence makes your application strong.

As you are married, your marriage certificate is the strongest evidence along with photos from the wedding. Additionally, a few other photos from throughout your relationship, trip tickets, a selection of mails, Skype and text screen prints.


----------



## Husband & Wife (Jun 27, 2013)

I was advised by a lawyer that: "no piece of evidence is too small; if it can potentially help you, then include it in your application".


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Husband & Wife said:


> I was advised by a lawyer that: "no piece of evidence is too small; if it can potentially help you, then include it in your application".


Yes, but use common sense. No ECOs will enjoy having to trawl through several hundred pages of Skype log just to be convinced that the couple kept in touch with each other. Just a few pieces of evidence for each half-year period will be enough. Same with photos.


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, but use common sense. No ECOs will enjoy having to trawl through several hundred pages of Skype log just to be convinced that the couple kept in touch with each other. Just a few pieces of evidence for each half-year period will be enough. Same with photos.


Am having the same dilemma , trying to provide enough relationship evidence without over burdening the ECO..
My solicitor also recommended providing as much evidence of contact as possible. 
It's hard when u are nervous someone might decide your relationship is not genuine or your contact isn't subsisting enough.
Have decided to go with the advice of the all knowing Joppa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The rule of thumb is, if you are trying to decide someone else's authenticity about relationship, what would you look for? If a period of relationship is 5 years, a few pieces of evidence for each 6-month period, 30 in total, should surely be sufficient. But if they have only known each other for a year, you want evidence from each month, several each, which will come to around 36 in all.


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Joppa  that makes much more sense when you quantify it in that way


----------

